# Looking for Shop Owner



## asianic (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for those who are interested in running a shop. High income is guaranteed. Drop me a message if you are interested. TQ


----------



## mixu6343 (Nov 26, 2010)

lol is it for freeee?


----------



## asianic (Nov 9, 2010)

mixu6343 said:


> lol is it for freeee?


Yes it is, just need to prepare some deposit (returnable). Others will be free (shop rental, stocks, renovation, etc)


----------



## mixu6343 (Nov 26, 2010)

asianic said:


> Yes it is, just need to prepare some deposit (returnable). Others will be free (shop rental, stocks, renovation, etc)


what is it called?


----------



## asianic (Nov 9, 2010)

mixu6343 said:


> what is it called?


check your inbox ya. I've sent you a message


----------

